

Graph of average App Store review times - wlll
http://reviewtimes.shinydevelopment.com/mac-annual-trend-graph.html

======
dazzawazza
Forgive my ignorance but what does "average review times" mean? Number of
times app is run before review? Time of the day (although y axis limits might
exclude this)? The number of reviews?

I think this graph needs needs a Y axis label with units.

~~~
activepeanut
I think it's the number of days it takes Apple to review your app before it
can be sold in the Appstore.

~~~
dazzawazza
oh, of course. I feel stupid now!

I got fixated on user reviews rather than Apple reviews. Quite telling of my
state of mind really :)

~~~
plamere
not stupid at all, I came to the comments to find out what 'review times'meant
is well. I had the same confusion.

------
josephlord
Title should include 'Mac'. E.g. "Graph of average Mac App Store review
times".

iOS version here: [http://reviewtimes.shinydevelopment.com/ios-annual-trend-
gra...](http://reviewtimes.shinydevelopment.com/ios-annual-trend-graph.html)

------
kranner
Review times seem to be falling before the Dec 21-28 shutdown.

Perhaps they're clearing the backlog?

~~~
activepeanut
Interesting question. Another one is, why the graph differs so much with the
iOS one:

[http://reviewtimes.shinydevelopment.com/ios-annual-trend-
gra...](http://reviewtimes.shinydevelopment.com/ios-annual-trend-graph.html)

------
RaSoJo
is there a similar one for the Google Play Store?

~~~
macleanjr
The Google Play store does not have a formal review process like Apple does.
Once you submit your app, you can expect it to appear on Google Play within 30
minutes to an hour.

